# Insurance Questions



## Brent kelley (Dec 16, 2018)

Does anyone know if you need special insurance for municiplaity work?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Brent kelley said:


> Does anyone know if you need special insurance for municiplaity work?


In Jersey, I had to. Needed WC also.


----------



## Brent kelley (Dec 16, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> In Jersey, I had to. Needed WC also.


What is a WC?
What kind of insurance was it called.
City said only general liabilty but find it hard to believe.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

He does need help if he thought this was the place.

@Ben/Insurance


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Brent kelley said:


> What is a WC?
> What kind of insurance was it called.
> City said only general liabilty but find it hard to believe.


Many Insurnace companies won't insure you if you do muni work, so be sure to clear it with them too


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Workmans comp. What is your location, and what exactly are you planning on doing?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What do they require for limits in their bid packet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You should shop around for a good agent/broker...especially if you don't know what WC is.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm assuming this work your talking about is snow and ice. You got a lot of research to do. Good Luck


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We do a lot of municipal work, tree and landscape. The insurance companies don’t mind. 

WC
GL 
CA 

It’s the state funded Road or Sewer projects that get crazy with paperwork. Minimum pay and benefits for all on the job and records records records. But it’s ok never had a real problem or loss.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cjames808 said:


> We do a lot of municipal work, tree and landscape. The insurance companies don't mind.
> 
> WC
> GL
> ...


Ya it's funny why you don't have to pay prevailing wage on snow and ice on sidewalks or roads. Got to repair them or rebuild it's prevailing wage. I have had no issues doing minci work from my GL.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Let's see, GL, WC, unemployment, proof you're not delinquent on your taxes, all licenses and fees paid up w/proof.......


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cjames808 said:


> We do a lot of municipal work, tree and landscape. The insurance companies don't mind.
> 
> WC
> GL
> ...


Oh ok


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Should consider your credit and insurance score, these could all cause trouble with insurance rates.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Also my municipal customers are listed on my policy as an additional insured party.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Also my municipal customers are listed on my policy as an additional insured party.


What does that mean?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What does that mean?


It means more money out of your pocket...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> It means more money out of your pocket...


LOL...Acuity has a rider or whatever that allows me unlimited Additional Insured's vs $50 every time or whatever it was every time a customer told me AFTER signing the contract they needed it.

Now I just get hosed when a customer comes up with some funky coverage that is out of the norm.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL...Acuity has a rider or whatever that allows me unlimited Additional Insured's vs $50 every time or whatever it was every time a customer told me AFTER signing the contract they needed it.
> 
> Now I just get hosed when a customer comes up with some funky coverage that is out of the norm.


Yeah I have that now too. I was surprised they offered it. When I had Shelter I hated when I was asked to add additional insured. I think it was 10% of the work comp policy. It added up quickly..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> Yeah I have that now too. I was surprised they offered it. When I had Shelter I hated when I was asked to add additional insured. I think it was 10% of the work comp policy. It added up quickly..


IT wasn't breaking me, but it just ticked me off that they would wait until after signing to tell me I had to fork out another $50 or $75 to cover them. But after a few it does add up. I was thrilled when my agent told me he added it (without asking).


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

learn something new every day...

never new that insurance companies charged for each COI issued? 

Maybe this explains why sometimes I get attitude from subs when I ask for one before I issue check... good to know


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> learn something new every day...
> 
> never new that insurance companies charged for each COI issued?
> 
> Maybe this explains why sometimes I get attitude from subs when I ask for one before I issue check... good to know


 They charge me with a new client that is not already additionally insured. Not enough to worry really, just the thought of it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> learn something new every day...
> 
> never new that insurance companies charged for each COI issued?
> 
> Maybe this explains why sometimes I get attitude from subs when I ask for one before I issue check... good to know


So you're one THOSE guys...lol.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> learn something new every day...
> 
> never new that insurance companies charged for each COI issued?
> 
> Maybe this explains why sometimes I get attitude from subs when I ask for one before I issue check... good to know


We never were charged for COI, only if added you to the policy as additional insured.

I usually use the same 3 subs (although am looking for others), so I have them just add me on as additional insured. That way I know if they cancel it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> We never were charged for COI, only if added you to the policy as additional insured.
> 
> I usually use the same 3 subs (although am looking for others), so I have them just add me on as additional insured. That way I know if they cancel it.


Any COI that we issue or have issued to us is an additional insured in my world.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What does that mean?


It means, I'm from Jersey, so I just keep paaaaayyyyying.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you're one THOSE guys...lol.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Many Insurnace companies won't insure you if you do muni work, so be sure to clear it with them too


Mine gave me the go


JMHConstruction said:


> We never were charged for COI, only if added you to the policy as additional insured.
> 
> I usually use the same 3 subs (although am looking for others), so I have them just add me on as additional insured. That way I know if they cancel it.


My two subs use the same agent as me. I appreciate that they do and so does the agent, we all get a better deal.

I thing an additional insured is $100 for me.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Any COI that we issue or have issued to us is an additional insured in my world.


 This is correct for me as well.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL...Acuity has a rider or whatever that allows me unlimited Additional Insured's vs $50 every time or whatever it was every time a customer told me AFTER signing the contract they needed it.
> 
> Now I just get hosed when a customer comes up with some funky coverage that is out of the norm.


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yes


K


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We are never charged for COI/AI certs no matter what the wording or timing.

However when I add them to my CA my rates change or they add a charge. Only 1 customer had ever asked to be added to our Auto Policy- a college for a one time project.

Have to use two hands to count our policies. I shop new policies/companies every season to keep the rates low. Tried a broker several times but they just try to rake it up more. 

7 years with no major incidents

I wish we could become "self-insured"-> bastards.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL...Acuity has a rider or whatever that allows me unlimited Additional Insured's vs $50 every time or whatever it was every time a customer told me AFTER signing the contract they needed it.
> 
> Now I just get hosed when a customer comes up with some funky coverage that is out of the norm.


Funny, Acuity isn't far from me, and I get my insurance near you, Hastings.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> Funny, Acuity isn't far from me, and I get my insurance near you, Hastings.....


Yeah...that's hilarious...as funny as a blind dog going to see Santa.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

jonniesmooth said:


> Mine gave me the go
> 
> My two subs use the same agent as me. I appreciate that they do and so does the agent, we all get a better deal.
> 
> I thing an additional insured is $100 for me.


One of my good friends owns a large trucking company. All the trucking companies are starting to form co ops that pool their liability/comprehensive together. It makes the insurance guys compete a little more when instead of having 200 trucks you come to the table looking to insure 4500.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mr.Markus said:


> One of my good friends owns a large trucking company. All the trucking companies are starting to form co ops that pool their liability/comprehensive together. It makes the insurance guys compete a little more when instead of having 200 trucks you come to the table looking to insure 4500.


I thought there was only like 5 or 6000 people in all of Kanada? Why would you need so many trucks?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I want to say we are 10% of your population but with your illegals problem it's probably closer to 1%


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> I thought there was only like 5 or 6000 people in all of Kanada? Why would you need so many trucks?


Polar bears...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Polar bears...


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Brent, at a minimum, you will need $1 mill General Liability (GL), Workers Comp (WC) and Commercial Auto insurance ($1 mill liability insurance). Depending on the state, they may require Disability Benefits insurance (DBL) also. Stop in the local office and ask for the insurance requirements in writing, then find a good sized, local independent insurance agent who is familiar with commercial insurance. Good luck.
Ben/Insurance
[email protected]


----------

